# Breeder in CO/ West



## caseyleigh (May 9, 2014)

My husband and I are looking for a working line breeder in the Colorado or surrounding states. I am interested in training in Schutzhund and dabbling in agility and search and rescue. I am beginning my career as a dog trainer and looking for a partner to work and learn with me. The most important thing to me is a stable dog that I can live with. I have young nieces and nephews and will be starting a family of my own within the dogs lifetime. I want a high drive dog that is intelligent and willing to work. I don't need a winning dog, just a dog willing to work and train with me all day and then come home and be apart of the family. The only working line breeder I found in this area told me his dogs wouldn't be stable living with me and being around friends and family and being trained in Schutzund... I would particularly love to hear suggestions of a breeder you own a dog from. Thanks!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Check Weberhaus in Kansas. 

I have a male from her T litter. He's what I'd describe as medium drive. He's got the potential to do just about anything I want to do with him when we're some place I have better access to further training or general dog activities. He wants to learn, wants to work, wants to please. He's great with kids. Does very well. He's very stable.


----------



## NickySixx (May 14, 2014)

bump! i'm currently deployed and am looking forward to getting my first GSD afterwards. Was sold on getting one from Gunbil in Larkspur, CO but i saw a couple bad reviews (they were 4 years old). idk. I've been on close to 100 different websites trying to learn about these dogs and it seems we've messed up their bloodlines and caused all sorts of problems. Show lines are more likely to develop HD than WL?!?! i have a ton of questions and also looking for a breeder in CO or an adjacent state! Thanks guys!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Traumwolfen is in Nebraska....and has working lines.....a friend of mine has a super nice F litter female.....sired by a 6x World Competitor...

Lee


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Sending you a PM regarding Gunbil.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

In CO I know of only 3 breeders that are small hobby for working lines and respect enough to recommend but they do not have any pups on the ground right now.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I was never able to find a breeder in colorado, I shipped from out of state which was actually very easy. I purchased from spartanville and am THRILLED with my boy. We are doing schutzhund in northern colorado, and even though he is my first wl dog and first sport dog everyone in my club seems to be pretty impressed with him.

I would recommend contacting some of the local clubs though and asking where members got their dogs. I think a few of the dogs in my club are bred in Co but I suspect they're some mix of wgsl/egwl and not necessarily dogs I would be interested in (one is also from geiske and one is definitely from out of state, the rest are mals)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Gunbil is WGSL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

We have a puppy from the F litter of Traumwolfen (mnm here on the boards). This is a full sister to the litter that Marsha has now, same parents. We are not a working home ,and Marsha along with Lee (Wolfstraum---our matchmaker! ) knew this and sent us the perfect girl for us. 

We could not possibly be more happy with our Furie and would get a dog from Marsha again in a heartbeat. Furie came to us as a 4 1/2 month old and was crate trained, house broken, started in obedience, and the picture of health. She is sweet and smart and our constant companion. She has started to have some very nice protective instincts coming out as well. She is very eager to engage and learn things. 

Marsha was a joy to work with, very honest and trustworthy.

Here is a little video of Furie that I took yesterday. Please know that we are not a competition home and my technique in teaching her things is not the gold standard ... we are just having fun. Here she is learning to "gib laut”. She never barks at me to get attention, this is just something we taught her in the last 2 or 3 days. Look up the word “biddable” in the dictionary and you will find her picture!  In the beginning of the video she is looking around for her ball, which I have behind my back. She will do anything for a toy, does not really need food to train even though we use both.


https://vimeo.com/95400162


Best of luck in your search! I don’t think you could go wrong getting a dog from Marsha.


----------



## 80118usa (May 18, 2014)

LoriH, we want to know about this breeder as well. We are in the process of buying a puppy from them.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

K9 Specialists is in CO. Does mainly imports and a little breeding. Cannot tell you a lot about them since I do not have a dog or done business through them...I have however seen a couple dogs that have come from there and they are solid working dogs with a very good temperament and great drives. I have a pup from one of them that is used as a stud/sport dog by a local breeder/trainer where I am. He has his IPO 2 and will have his 3 by the end of the year or sooner. I would check out the website. He actually has pups and started dogs if you wanted to pay more for an older dog.


----------



## ktayman (Dec 10, 2008)

lorih, can you pm me re gunbil also pls thank you


----------

